
Amazon AWS US-East API is down - Can't launch instances - aidos
https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=The%20service%20is%20unavailable.%20Please%20try%20again%20shortly&src=typd
======
aidos
Status page has been updated now to say they're looking into issues with the
EC2 API:

[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

On a related note - that page really needs a "just show me stuff with issues"
button. They have so many services that it's difficult to see if there are any
issues!

